# [old-news] NYC: no more haze?



## pharcyde (Feb 13, 2007)

One of the best parts of the City, specifically Uptown Manhattan / Bronx a.k.a. Washington Heights is the haze.  If you ever been to the heights, then you know all about that haze, piff, purple haze. 

  Well here is some old news I just found out:  

NEW YORK POST - N.Y. PURPLE HAZE DAZE OVER

_N.Y. PURPLE HAZE DAZE OVER_
   By MURRAY WEISS Criminal Justice Editor

   December 18, 2006 -- Cops have busted a sophisticated and violent drug operation that provided high-flying Big Apple customers with the most expensive and potent marijuana in city history: a special brand called Purple Haze that cost $560 an ounce, The Post has learned.

   The power-packed weed, grown in hothouses in south Florida and hauled in tractor-trailers to New York, is known as Purple Haze because it is comprised mostly of unique buds that have small purple stains in the middle.

   The marijuana also contains highly elevated levels of THC, the ingredient that gets smokers high, said Bridget Brennan, the city's special narcotics prosecutor.

   The ring operated largely in upper Manhattan around Post Avenue and Dyckman Street, where scores of distributors and users from the five boroughs and as far away as Connecticut, South Jersey and Long Island routinely drove to purchase the magic weed.

   In recent weeks, detectives with the Manhattan North Narcotics Major Case Unit and federal authorities in Miami have busted 29 people, including diamond-studded, bling-wearing Orlando Torres, the alleged New York-based ringleader.

   Torres, 26, reputedly took over the Big Apple distribution operation after his alleged predecessor, Edward Meran, a father of seven, was gunned down in Washington Heights on Jan. 11, 2005. Meran was something of a John Gotti-like presence in his community, sponsoring the Dominican Power basketball team and founding the Dyckman Invitational Basketball League for local athletes, sources said.

   But cops painted a different picture of Meran, who, sources say, was known to regularly tote large sums of money while tooling around the neighborhood and who once had $85,000 in unexplained cash in his car when he was pulled over by cops for reckless driving.

   &quot;There is an assumption that marijuana dealing is benign and unsophisticated, and our view does not support that theory,&quot; Brennan said.

   In fact, when a $90,000 stash of Torres' was stolen during the &quot;burglary&quot; of an associate's apartment, he hired a New Jersey polygraph expert to give his crew lie-detector tests to see if they betrayed him and were involved in the heist, authorities say.

   &quot;They are moving to a higher level of technology,&quot; said Brennan, referring to other more bare-knuckled methods used by thugs who demand answers while holding knifes or chainsaws to member's throats.

   &quot;I have never heard of any criminal hiring a polygrapher before,&quot; he said.

   Cops say the operation has been running for the past two years, bringing into the city an estimated 1,000 pounds of pot each week.

   A call to Orlando's lawyer was not returned. Orlando and the eight others arrested in New York are being held without bail pending arraignment hearings Friday.


----------



## Great Spirit (Feb 15, 2007)

pharcyde said:
			
		

> "Cops have busted a sophisticated and violent drug operation"


 Hell if they were violent, I have no problem with them being locked up even though I despise prohibition. Hold people accountable for WHAT THEY DO...and not for the marijuana. They were probably crack or cocaine dealers too if they were violent. 

I am for jailing all people who are violent because they are a danger to society.

But its prohibition that creates the violence because you start turf wars that way.

Besides...$560 an ounce for Purple Haze is a ******* rip off!!!! You do realize that these prices are inflated yes???


----------



## Fiction (Feb 16, 2007)

Crazy story Pharsyde, nice find. I'm know the area and from experience I 
can say that the haze is not 560 an ounce. Atmost they'll charge $430 for the o. 560 sounds more like the sour diesel prices on post.
The whole area up there is like no other place i've been to. It's over 40 blocks crawling with runners
selling half gram dime bags in front of every building yelling and flagging 
down passin cars to make sales. Everything about this neighborhood is unique
you can get the great food, drugs, and clothing at the cheapest prices in the 
city 24 hours 7 days a week no matter the weather theirs always people out there and
 It seems like the farther uptown you travel the better the pot and the prices 
are. It's not the kind of place you want to go if your not famliar with the ways
of the neighborhood or if you stick out, the blocks are watched by undercover cops looking for people
that look like outsiders to bag. As far as the haze being over for the city, not true. Someone always
steps up to fill those shoes, theirs too much money to be made for it to ever stop. Im guessin
all this bust did was raise the prices temporarly.


----------



## pussum (Feb 17, 2007)

I never understood how these people can get away with transporting this stuff in tractors and what not. I work in that field and let me tell you the D.O.T. (department of transportation) are some *** holes. Just the other day we had to go out on a service call because one of the guys on the road got pulled over randomly and they inspected his unit and one of his tires were low. ONE TIRE! I just don't get it. How do they pass through weigh stations undetected?


----------



## JOHNNY"GREEN"APPLESEED (Feb 17, 2007)

pussum said:
			
		

> I never understood how these people can get away with transporting this stuff in tractors and what not.


 
When u are dealing with that much money. U have ppl on the inside. U ever seen the special on (America top 10 ganstas) were fat cat was making over a million dollars a day. When he got busted they found out he had ties anywere from the police to congress. MONEY IS POWER


----------



## MJ20 (Feb 19, 2007)

^^Yeah man>money is power.Money talks, and ** walks.It seems like anyone can be bribbed for the right price nowadays

But dang...1,000lbs a week!!How many plants do those guys have!


----------



## DLtoker (Feb 27, 2007)

Well, 1,000 lbs of high grade... can you imagine the mids?  Prices are so inflated in the city.  It's all about supply, demand, and RISK.  Road blocks by the DOT are easily avoided.  All you need is a car driving a few miles ahead of the supply with a 2 way radio.  It happens all the time.  

Here is a story...  Just becuase I am out of the loop now due to family issues....  These importers have pick up trucks and they "pimp" them out.  I mean "pimp" by them tricking the trucks out so it is impossible to know there is reefer in the truck without dogs.  They put a hydrolic lift on the bed of the truck that can be operated with a switch in the cab.  The switch only works when a lever is switched underneath the hood.  Then when the bed is lifted, the hollow compartments ( wheel wells, spare tire, frame) is filled with vacuum sealed work.  The driver usually get 50 bucks per lb driven a few hundred miles like this.  The driver in front of this guy usually gets 1000 or so.  There is so much loot to be made.  The person I used to work for paid 1250/lb on average whole sale delivered.  Then would be distributed to places around the city for 2600 or so for 100 lbs or so.  This is all for B+ generic as well remember.  

This is just a mid player(2,000 lbs/month)... Not TOO high scale.  I can only imagine how the even bigger corporations are doing things.  May god have mercy on this guy's soul that I used to work for though.  He didn't sell crack or coke.  Very relaxed person...  But when you are talking about 750,000 in merchandise tempers will flare, hence lye detectors.  That is why I do not work for this corporation anymore...  Or anything like that.  They were robbed 650,000 worth of product and "I was the only one who knew where it was..."  To make a long story short my life is too valuable to me to mess with that so here I am now growing my own head stash and living a less stressful life...But not "ghetto fabulous" haha. Hope I didn't bore any of you but this crap eats at me every day... my small story in the distributor's world.  A$$HOLES.


----------



## DLtoker (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh, you guys should check out the "cartoon network" on the smoking gun dot com...


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 2, 2007)

yup yup dl so you slang the dope never got into that to much of a risk for me and for the pimpin out the truck thats a pretty sweet idear and yes their is always someone to take over the drug ring so my advice to you all is dont sling any dope just relax and smoke your own privet stash!!


----------



## DLtoker (Mar 2, 2007)

No No never slang... I was just was a minuscule pion in the mix of the whole scheme that got to see how everything worked... Way too much risk with actual selling... or even transporting.


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 3, 2007)

yeah for real i would never do it.............They were robbed 650,000 worth of product and "I was the only one who knew where it was..." wear was it?


----------



## DLtoker (Mar 3, 2007)

If a person were to fill their propane tank they could have smelled it.... The zip-lock bags were in hockey and garbage bags and the doors had just your average pad lock on it...  Just a little story I wanted to let you guys in on.


----------



## eastcoastchick (Mar 4, 2007)

That's sad.  Especially since it should be legal in the first place.


----------

